# DEAD 180!!!



## adzy (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey guys,

I live in Mandurah south of Perth city in WA, ozzy. I crashed my black '93 nissan 180sx a few months ago and am still looking for a shell. I so need one she is my baby! I ripped the exhaust off the other day without jack stands! what a shit job! Getting the 3 inch dump pipe past the driveshaft and gearbox was the best bit!  

Next is to get a good set of stands put her up rip box out then engine and hunt for new shell! If anyone has a black 93' 180sx shell or even a white one please ring me! 

mob - 0431039409

Cheers. Adam


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Have you been onto SilviaWA forums? If not go there now.

Your best bet is sourcing a good condition Q's and selling the DE. If you dont mind the coupe instead of the hatch that is.


----------

